# zak and dillon



## shell (Nov 15, 2007)

here's my two lovely boys!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

sweet piccy,
i got a few like that with their nose up the camera or half a head they are good thoguh


----------



## shell (Nov 15, 2007)

thats usually the last thing you see before dillon floors you!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah about right,
or when your just nodded off and they come and say hello and you wake up with a nose in your face then get a big wet kiss


----------



## shell (Nov 15, 2007)

gotta love dog snot


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures, mine always run at the camera and i end up with a picture of an eye or nose,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah when they sneeze up you


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh some of mine if they see a camera they pose for it 
thats why jazz does some tv, film and photo shoots he loves it and all the treats and cuddles they get.
the others do some as well not just jazz


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

great pic's


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

love emm


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice nose! Those ears - I just love to tickle them!


----------

